# Handy Telefonbuch bearbeiten (Usb oder Bluetooth egal)

## curator

Hallo,

habe ein Sony Erricson W810i und habe auch die Filetransferverbindung zu meinem Gentoo Laptop erfolgreich hergestellt. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich so auch mein Telefonbuch editieren kann, gibts dafür die für viele Handys geht (für ein spezielles Handy wirds das wohl net geben). Dachte da an so ein tool wie digicam, halt nur fürn Handy.

Wenn das über Bluetooth net gehen sollte, schließe ich auch "gerne" das mitgelieferte Datenkabel an!.

Ach ja, ich nutze KDE!

MfG

Alex

----------

## trikolon

bei mir hat das recht gut mit bluetooth und app-mobilephone/wammu funtioniert

----------

## tgurr

KMobileTools ist unter KDE sehr nett.

----------

## curator

Ok, da BT ja geht, nehmen wir das doch einfach  :Smile: 

Also, habe erstmal kmobiletools emerged, scheitere jedoch an der Verbindung handy laptop

Habe gelsen, dass man mit rfcomm vorher verbinden muss, das habe ich versucht:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung

```

X40 curator # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:1A:75:62:9F:54       Alex

X40 curator # rfcomm bind 0 00:1A:75:62:9F:54 2

X40 curator # rfcomm

rfcomm0: 00:1A:75:62:9F:54 channel 2 clean

X40 curator #

```

Leider ohne Erfolg, auch wenn ich in Kmobiletools nun /dev/rfcomm0 eingebe:

An error occurred while initializing mobile phone device.

Check your configuration and try again.

----------

## trikolon

das selbe problem hatt ich auch. daher habe ich wammu probiert und damit lief es auf anhieb problemlos

----------

## curator

Das probier ich denn auch mal,

zu oben dem, hab gerlent, dass ich bei meinem Handy Channel 8 Wählen soll, das ändert aber nichts...........

----------

## l3u

Da der ganze Kram, den es gibt, nicht so da gelbe vom Ei ist (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ;-), hab ich mir selber zwei Programme geschrieben, die das erledigen, was ich mit meinem Handy machen: smscleaner und addsync. Setzen beide auf Gammu auf und sind in Python geschrieben. Vielleicht kannst du ja was damit anfangen :-)

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wie ist das den mit der Evolution Sync?

Ich moechte mein Telefon ganz gerne mit Evolution syncen.

Dabei waehren mit die Termine und das Adressbuch sehr wichtig.

Ich brauche halt ein Backup und irgendwie moechte ich das ganz gerne mit mir rumschleppen koennen.

Es kann ja nicht sein, dass wir PDA Handy MP3 Spieler alles gleichzeitig mit uns rumschleppen muessen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

